# Security in Afghanistan



## missing1 (12 Mar 2006)

The Canadian military shut down a local soldier's weblog sometime over the past two months after it was discovered the soldier was posting tactical information about the mission in Afghanistan.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Edmonton/2006/03/12/1484125-sun.html

Interesting but not funny. What do some of our young fellows think, if anything about security?

Dave


----------



## Armymedic (12 Mar 2006)

:tsktsk:


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Mar 2006)

It must be kept in mind that it may not be the content of any one individual's postings that make a clear OPSEC violation, but the accumulated information from a number of bloggers in addition to other sources could do so.  One small piece of information could complete a picture for a careful collector of intelligence, giving them perspective on actions they have been monitoring.


----------



## Franko (12 Mar 2006)

Wonder what the moron thinks of his blog now after the recent attacks....

Troops wonder why these rules are in place.

Regards


----------



## Korus (12 Mar 2006)

> "During the world wars, officers were expected to screen their soldiers' letters back home. In a platoon, that'd be no more than 30 to 60 letters a week," said Thompson. "These days, you've got soldiers with wireless laptops and service centres with Internet access. How can you keep on top of all the messages going out? Basically, you have to rely on the soldiers to self-police."


Wow. I wonder how I missed the wireless internet connections overseas.. :
The best I had was a peer-to-peer connection in the tents to play some multiplayer battlefield *insert nerdly laughter here*


----------



## KevinB (12 Mar 2006)

I dont want to be blaise about security but realistically how much real harm was done?

Keep in mind inbedded reporters put WAY more out that seems to have been in these blogs.

 And not to throw piss on a wounded Soldier but the Lt turned Capt who was attacked with the axe had a blog ( I somehow doubt the attacker picked him based on the blog... ) - and no one seems to have question him on the wisdom of that.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2006)

I don't know Kev.....but this sounds a little bit more serious than just a few things in passing:



> The blog in question included postings on schedules for soldiers' watch shifts, and approximate travel times for Canadian personnel moving from village to village.



What else was posted?  All of this and items from other Blogs could add up and paint a rather clear picture.


----------



## missing1 (12 Mar 2006)

"but realistically how much real harm was done?"

In a situation like this one will never know.   

Dave


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Mar 2006)

The news (I know) mentioned that this guy was giving patrol timings, leave block timings etc.  He won't be charged though as he took down the site.  Wrong message by the brass IMO.


----------



## KevinB (15 Mar 2006)

Okay I missed that bit of info originally...

If someone did shift schedules, and patrol routes -- they need to be charged with something unpleasant....


----------

